

New Stanford class on  - huherto
http://www.greenbuilding-class.org/

======
tryitnow
One thing I really like about this is that it's a great example of a
university making it's expertise publicly available.

Universities are definitely entitled to their proprietary intellectual
property, but things like class content is something that the public can
really benefit from and the marginal cost of production is near zero. Much of
this content is valuable, but let's face it, it's not worth the tuition
Stanford and other schools charge (now maybe the compete college experience is
worth it, but that's a different discussion).

Kudos to Stanford for setting the bar high, let's hope other schools follow
(MIT, CMU, we're looking at you...)

